# How to find a shared folder on a network?



## disco2disco (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi,

I have 2 windows laptops and a macbook pro. One of the windows laptops has an external hard drive connected to it. On the windows pc I can just click on network and the other pc and connect to the drive but I've no idea how to do this on a mac.

Can a mac connect to a windows shared folder on a wireless network?

If so, how do I do it (I know very little about mac's)?

Thanks


----------



## macthorough (Jul 5, 2008)

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?path=Mac/10.4/en/mh702.html

try this:

\\Servername\C$\Sharepath

\\exchange\C$\New Folder

or

\\Sharename\Foldername
=================

Or in finder go to Network and navigate to files...


----------

